# Just starting out. Need help!



## JOSHCYR (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, my name is Josh, I'm 20 yrs old, new to this forum, and I'm looking to start a landscape excavating business. I eventually plan on going in the direction of residential site work or demolitions. But for now, just to get started, I'm planning on doing landscaping jobs with my friends who already own landscaping businesses. They do not have the heavy equipment and aren't planning on getting any, so thats where I'm going to help them out. I'm saving money to put down on a machine(s) right now, and plan on buying before the end of 20008. So here's my questions for the experts, what types of excavating jobs are potentially available in the field of landscaping? Also, what type & size machine(s)/equipment would be the most versital, mobile, inexpensive and overall the best for starting out doing those jobs? I would greatly appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You can start out doing downspout drains, french drains, driveways, dozer work, footers, additions, etc... Before you attempt anything, you need to talk to a insurance man first. 

The best equipment to get started is a backhoe or mini-ex and skid steer. Also, a dozer will help too.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It sounds like you don't have experience as an operator. If that's the case you should work for someone else for a few years. There's a lot more to digging than knowing how to run the tractor. EVERTHING is underground. If you don't know what and how to look, you're going to tear it all up and put yourself in bankruptcy (or a coffin) before you've had a chance to get started.


----------



## JOSHCYR (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I do have 2 summers worth of operator experience on a 5 ton excavator, a 16 ton excavator, backhoe, and skid steer. So I'm not completely inexperienced, but I certainly agree with you thom, I've got a ton to learn before even thinking about running this as a business. I'm actually looking into attending heavy equipment operator school then working for someone to really learn the work and become confident with it. also what kind of insurance would I need to run a small excavation business, how difficult is it to get, and how exspensive would it possibly be? Thank you!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> You can start out doing driveways


Hey, go easy there Rino. Make sure he's not in FFLD Cnty Connecticut first, then give that advice

Josh I hear theres alot of excavating work in Northest Pa. You should consider a move there. LOL


----------



## Jebstuart (Jul 5, 2021)

Okay if you are referring to an excavator and it's size in tonnes you should definitely find a job as a ground pounder at a large dirt excavation company to get the proper experience. Let me tell you that I have seen it all. those who say I have experience and then find the the mini laid over or a guy jacking around decided to go play on the muddy spoil pile from the 8' deep power distribution trench I was digging( south Texas) so he in a cat 336 long story short he starts to slide off of the ridge ,down the side he goes. he tried going one way when couldnt did that he put his buck down like we all do to rotate the tracks in the direction we need in doing so he dug the ass end in deeper but he can now track up but first he swings left and rightt clearing his way which he did not need to do but he should not have been there to begin with. now has been " cleaning up the area where he sits for like 15 minutes then next thing I see him up top the bucket up and he is on the cell walking around the machine well apparently when he went left he destroyed the engine side door 1800 dollars. then rotated the other direction till he hit the other side that door , the same price, but the root ball in the mud went through the door into the ac radiator and the engine radiator and a couple other things. And didnt realize anything untill the machine wouldn't work no hydro fluid and over heated engine. This is a guy who supposibly had years of experience.


----------



## Jebstuart (Jul 5, 2021)

Ask yourself can I dig NEAR power main and not kill myself and not take out power to the city, ask can I dig next to gas main and ..., Can I dig near fiber optic and still have a business and a house to live in because that right there is very very very expensive to have replace and minimal experience insurance may not be available or u will pay out the nose and ears possible more. 
BUT, BUT I MUST GIVE KUDOS TO YOUR ENTREPRENEURSHIP KEEP IT UP YOU WILL GET THERE .
what I might do is get with a larger company excavation company and talk with the owner see if you can barder for some training with an experienced operator.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost 14 year old thread...


----------

